# 4 degrees..brisket cook



## john pen (Feb 4, 2007)

Its 4 degrees out...WSM is sitting at 225 grate temp...12 lb bisket is about half way done...sitting at 160...gonna sleep for a few hours..figuring it should be done 8ish..I love my WSM..

Vents are wide open and its holding temp nice.no wind break or blanket, however Ive got a line on a turnout coat ( fire coat ) for my next cook...Keepin the charcol basket full and checking the temp every few hours...

Pics to follow...


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 4, 2007)

You are a dedicated man John!!  You will reap the rewards though!!!


----------



## Woodman1 (Feb 4, 2007)

You also, are nuts! (It is 2 degrees here. Enjoy the warmth!)


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Feb 4, 2007)

And to think some European morons nominated Al Gore for the Nobel Peace prize for his work on Global Warming! Now that's NUTS!


----------



## wittdog (Feb 4, 2007)

U go John..don't forget the pics..and Greg watch your language this is a family site :roll:


----------



## gator1 (Feb 4, 2007)

What time do we eat? I need deets.


----------



## wittdog (Feb 4, 2007)

Hell John if I figured it would be to cold for you to cook...I would have come up the the boarder and cooked with you in this cold...my brisket could have waited another day....


----------



## Puff1 (Feb 4, 2007)

Sounds good Mr. Penn


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 4, 2007)

Way to go John!


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Feb 4, 2007)

You go John.  Where are the pics?


----------



## wittdog (Feb 4, 2007)

I think he's sleeping while Lola tends the pit


----------



## Griff (Feb 4, 2007)

The Frozen Few are everywhere.

Griff


----------



## wittdog (Feb 4, 2007)

Why do I think that we are going to hear about Stoli and jello shot's being the reason he didn't take any pics of the brisket..... :roll:


----------



## john pen (Feb 4, 2007)

Long nite last night..Sampled the jello and the beer into the weee hours..anyway..Heres the pics

Before...





After...





And my biggest bbq fan with a hand and mouth full of brisket





Also have the chicken bacon brown sugar things, abt's, strawberrys dipped in chocolate (some also with almonds) and of course jello shots..













Everything is packed and were heading out...Hope you'all have a good superbowl !!


----------



## Griff (Feb 4, 2007)

Good eats there.

Griff


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 4, 2007)

John after seeing those pics you my friend are a gourmet in disguise!!! Very nice looking grub!!!   Good work, you're gonna make alot of people happy!!!


----------



## wittdog (Feb 4, 2007)

Dude everything looks great


----------



## Steve McMurtry (Feb 4, 2007)

Holy s%*&

Looks super John Boy!


----------



## Puff1 (Feb 4, 2007)

John everything looks great!
Awesome job


----------



## Unity (Feb 4, 2007)

Great lookin' food! [smilie=a_goodjobson.gif] 

--John  8)


----------



## Cliff H. (Feb 4, 2007)

I agree,

Everthing looks very good there John.


----------



## john a (Feb 5, 2007)

Everything looks super. Gee, I wish it would get down to zero around here so I could cook in the cold, yeah, right.


----------



## wittdog (Feb 5, 2007)

oct_97 said:
			
		

> Everything looks super. Gee, I wish it would get down to zero around here so I could cook in the cold, yeah, right.


You don't know what your missing oct 97


----------



## john pen (Feb 5, 2007)

Everything went over well..the chicken things were the biggest hit ! Even more than the abt's !!!


----------



## wittdog (Feb 5, 2007)

Was the chicken cooked before it went on the smoker?


----------



## john pen (Feb 5, 2007)

I baked the chicken things..Smoker was loaded with brisket and abt's..But Id think it wouldn't be necessary because it'll take a few hours for the bacon to cook and the chicken is in small chunks.


----------



## Green Hornet (Feb 5, 2007)

Looking Good John. How do I get on the guest list next time?


----------



## john pen (Feb 5, 2007)

Green Hornet said:
			
		

> Looking Good John. How do I get on the guest list next time?



I can travel to Fla with a pre paid ticket...feel free to send one and Ill come there and cook for you in person..Send two tickets and Ill bring Witt !


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 5, 2007)

john pen said:
			
		

> [quote="Green Hornet":v8jgqiqo]Looking Good John. How do I get on the guest list next time?



I can travel to Fla with a pre paid ticket...feel free to send one and Ill come there and cook for you in person..Send two tickets and Ill bring Witt ![/quote:v8jgqiqo]
Damn, send three, I'll eat with you!


----------



## Green Hornet (Feb 5, 2007)

Soon as I hit the Lotto!
Regardless the door and the fridge are always open


----------



## john a (Feb 6, 2007)

wittdog said:
			
		

> oct_97 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi Wittdog,

Yeah I do, grew up in the Catskills, that's why I moved south in 1975.


----------



## wittdog (Feb 6, 2007)

I don't blame you with all them dam hills.....


----------

